# Top five reasons moggies are awesome :D



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Top Five Reasons 'Moggies' Are Awesome | petMD


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's sweet, altho I have one moggie and one purebred and both are awesome


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Jenny bf said:


> That's sweet, altho I have one moggie and one purebred and both are awesome


I like most breeds, but I love the uniqueness of moggies, and they are "more perfect" than anything we can create. (I still looove ragdolls though  )


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

All my cats are Moggies!
And either strays, or rescues! 
I wouldn't trade a single one for anything!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Me too!  

There are definitely gorgeous breeds, but the variety among moggies is so fascinating that it's hard to believe they're all actually the same breed!


----------

